# Could anyone advise me on best health insurance for a young single person?



## Inquisitive (11 Jan 2006)

Could anyone advise me on best health insurance for a young single person? Thank you.


----------



## Ravima (11 Jan 2006)

*Re: health insurance*

there are only three insurers, VHI, BUPA and VIVAS, unless you are priviliged enough to be in some employment that have their own health scheme like the Gardai. have a look at all websites and compare.


----------



## sandrabing (11 Jan 2006)

*Re: health insurance*

as a female my main concern with health insurance is maternity cover. No plans for any sprogs yet but at least I have the best cover for any little suprises !


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2006)

*Re: health insurance*

Might be worth checking [broken link removed] when attempting to select a suitable policy.


----------



## Janet (12 Jan 2006)

HSA is also useful in managing day to day medical expenses.  It does not replace insurance though.


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Jan 2006)

Some would argue (_Brendan_ I believe) that health insurance is poor value for young people and that by starting paying while you are young (and healthy?) you are only going to be subsidising older or less healthy people, who are paying the same premia. But that is a call for you to make based on your state of health and likelyhood of needing treatment in the years ahead.........

Does your employer offer a group scheme, or are you a member of a professional body or union that may allow you to avail of discounts from certain providers?


----------



## kazbah (12 Jan 2006)

My previous employer provided Bupa Essential Plus or VHI Plan C.  I moved jobs and I never bothered to get private health insurance.  It's a risk but one I'm willing to take.  Touch wood I won't regret it!


----------



## miser (13 Jan 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Some would argue (_Brendan_ I believe) that health insurance is poor value for young people and that by starting paying while you are young (and healthy?) you are only going to be subsidising older or less healthy people, who are paying the same premia.


 
A fair point, but if you DO get sick, hospital bills and consultant fees etc are expensive. A 20-something friend of mine got a bill for 3k euro for one night/two days in hospital for tests. 
I on the other hand have been paying heath insurance premiums (or BIK on the premium) for nearly 10 years and have never claimed a cent!

Depends on your attitude to risk I suppose.


----------



## Janet (13 Jan 2006)

miser said:
			
		

> A fair point, but if you DO get sick, hospital bills and consultant fees etc are expensive. A 20-something friend of mine got a bill for 3k euro for one night/two days in hospital for tests.
> I on the other hand have been paying heath insurance premiums (or BIK on the premium) for nearly 10 years and have never claimed a cent!
> 
> Depends on your attitude to risk I suppose.



If you search the Great Financial Debates forum you'll see some very interesting stuff on this topic.  I think generally the idea is that you put aside the money you would otherwise spend on health insurance in for example, a decent savings account, so that if you do incur large expenses you have the money available to cover them.


----------

